# Almera N15 Europe with GA14DE help me with cams!!



## Almera_SR (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi, My names Nuno and I´m Portuguese. I have a Nissan Almera with a GA14DE engine, and i would like to know if anyone tells me if the cams of this engine are the same to the GA16DE without VTL, simple cams.

I hope anyone undestand my english 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I wish I could help you, but I'm just not sure. My assumption is that they are the same, but I could be wrong. The thing is the head I assume is the same. If teh GA14DE doesn't have a VTC solenoid, then maybe the cams are different. In all honest, you would have to try them yourself.

I would love to do research on the GA series of engines, but for me, like many who have embarked on this path, it becomes a grand waste of time. The SR is simply a far superior engine.

I am still modifying my GA15DE, with basic bolt ons, and possibly nitrous, but the allure of a SR20 NA or tubo build is become ever more appealing. 

Why swap cams though, why not the entire head of the GA16, so you can clean it up first with port and polish, 5 angle blend valve job. Maybe even advacne the intake cam 2 degrees and exhaust cam 1 degree.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Before you do anything expensive with your GA, realise that you will struggle to get 120 to the wheels with even cams and ECU. Where as you can easily have 140 to the wheels in an SR20 with the same mods. In fact you can get 120 with minor mods and tuning. 

At maximum tuning, expect barely 150 WHP from a GA naturally aspirated, while a SR20 will give you 170-200WHP.

If you are a student and have no money for swaps and mods, then I understand the route you are taking. I would suggest to do what I intend to do. Put on the basics, Intake, Exhaust, Headers. Get an ECU upgrade, or fuel pressure regulator, or piggy back fuel controller and call it a day. Enjoy that for a while and save for a SR engine.

If you love the GA so much that you must continue then I suggest turbo. If you absolutely must experiment NA, then get used heads for as free as possibly. Hang out a garages, and wait till they throw out stuff or ask them if they will give you for free or cheap.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

If you get a SR & GA head for free, do us all a favour and find out if the valves and valve springs from the SR can fit the GA. Also, if you find a n13 gearbox, see if the gears can fit.


----------



## georgecheng (Jul 16, 2004)

shift_of_legend said:


> I wish I could help you, but I'm just not sure. My assumption is that they are the same, but I could be wrong. The thing is the head I assume is the same. If teh GA14DE doesn't have a VTC solenoid, then maybe the cams are different. In all honest, you would have to try them yourself.
> 
> I would love to do research on the GA series of engines, but for me, like many who have embarked on this path, it becomes a grand waste of time. The SR is simply a far superior engine.
> 
> ...


Bro, saw that you are owning a B14 with GA15DE engine is it. Can you give some pointer on what to do to improve my performance. I have fix up CAI and header. I still sourcing if there is Hotshot header for our engine or not? Is there any turbo kit or bigger rotor that can fit our car. Thanks


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

georgecheng said:


> Bro, saw that you are owning a B14 with GA15DE engine is it. Can you give some pointer on what to do to improve my performance. I have fix up CAI and header. I still sourcing if there is Hotshot header for our engine or not? Is there any turbo kit or bigger rotor that can fit our car. Thanks


Hotshot GA16DE headers will work. I have headers from ebay that are a copy of hotshot headers and it fits perfectly.









The turbo kits also should fit with minor modifications. 

The reason the JWT cams won't fit is because the cams have the bracket for the VTC. For our engines that bracket will prevent the cam from being secured properly I think. Don't qoute me on that. I was told this and may not be transfering the information accurately to you.

The ECU I hear is another issue. JWT ECU for the GA16 has the VTC programmed into it, so it might run too rich for the GA15DE.

A SAFC might work out better.


----------



## sparki (Mar 4, 2003)

Why not check us out over here

http://www.almeraownersclub.com/newforums


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

shift_of_legend said:


> Before you do anything expensive with your GA, realise that you will struggle to get 120 to the wheels with even cams and ECU. Where as you can easily have 140 to the wheels in an SR20 with the same mods. In fact you can get 120 with minor mods and tuning.
> 
> At maximum tuning, expect barely 150 WHP from a GA naturally aspirated, while a SR20 will give you 170-200WHP.
> 
> ...



I get tired of people suggesting dropping SR20s in every 4-cyl Nissan available. SR20s are not easy swaps for B-series chassis... it involves modifying the frame and firewall, as well as getting new CV axles and other parts that add up a bill quickly. You can pull well over 200 horsepower at the wheels from a GA series engine, you just have to know what to do. Performance camshafts, performance ECU, advanced timing, KA24 or CA20 fuel injectors, KA24 or CA20 fuel pump, port & polished cylinder head, headers, good exhaust system, Unorthodox crank pulley, performance flywheel, and a few other miscellaneous parts will give you around 200 horses. That is more than enough for a B-series chassis to make a great run in a quarter or eighth mile. All of those items cost less than it would to have a garage install an SR20 and purchase the stock engine itself. I have worked on SR20s, and they are great engines, but they are not the only good 4-cyl Nissan ever made. Both the GA series, CA series, and KA series are all good platforms. As for the performance ECU and cams fitting on your engine, just buy a GA16DE cylinder head and put it on your block. They are both GA series engines, so the cylinder head should fit without any complications. Your engine is already a twin cam, so timing should not be difficult, as well as MPFI, so you could probably use both your stock exhaust and intake manifolds. Then you can fit your cams... and the ECU, but you can always adjust the fuel regulator to reduce the richness.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> I get tired of people suggesting dropping SR20s in every 4-cyl Nissan available. SR20s are not easy swaps for B-series chassis... it involves modifying the frame and firewall, as well as getting new CV axles and other parts that add up a bill quickly. You can pull well over 200 horsepower at the wheels from a GA series engine, you just have to know what to do. Performance camshafts, performance ECU, advanced timing, KA24 or CA20 fuel injectors, KA24 or CA20 fuel pump, port & polished cylinder head, headers, good exhaust system, Unorthodox crank pulley, performance flywheel, and a few other miscellaneous parts will give you around 200 horses. That is more than enough for a B-series chassis to make a great run in a quarter or eighth mile. All of those items cost less than it would to have a garage install an SR20 and purchase the stock engine itself. I have worked on SR20s, and they are great engines, but they are not the only good 4-cyl Nissan ever made. Both the GA series, CA series, and KA series are all good platforms. As for the performance ECU and cams fitting on your engine, just buy a GA16DE cylinder head and put it on your block. They are both GA series engines, so the cylinder head should fit without any complications. Your engine is already a twin cam, so timing should not be difficult, as well as MPFI, so you could probably use both your stock exhaust and intake manifolds. Then you can fit your cams... and the ECU, but you can always adjust the fuel regulator to reduce the richness.



Ok first up, good idea with swapping to the ga16de head to fit the cams. 

Second is that you don't have to modify the chassis to fit an sr20 in a b-series, just change the mounts. Try a swap and see for your self, no shoe horning.

Thirdly, that alone will not net you 200hp from an NA GA16DE. You haven't even mentioned pistons and that is a really kep factor. Any which way, prove it and we'll believe. Thanks for the input though,I will look into swapping heads.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, yeah... pistons are an obvious change, I guess I left that out. Anyway, a GA16DE head should fit fine any GA series... I have one sitting on a GA16i right now without any issues. Timing is going to be a little tricky... but that is okay, I will figure it out. I tried fitting an SR20 in my engine bay... not enough room... but then again, I have a B12 and the SR20 never came as an option.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey guys - I also own a GA14 motor - the GA16 head LOOKS similar, but there are plenty water channel differences....

The GA14 actually has 76.4mm pistons as opposed to the 76mm of the GA16 - just a shorter stroke - this means the motor is over square and can happilly rev as far as 9000RPM as long as you sort your cams and valves and valve springs first - it is a very underrated motor and quite willing to make LOADS of power - just finished fittign ITB's to mine 

As far as cams go - the best Ive found is 272 degree billet cams for both intake and exhaust cam - let me know if I must source prices here - probably looking at 800 dollars for both - but your tuner will then have to do the shimming on the head - postage should be about anothe 50 dollars or so - drop me a mail if I must find out more....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

shift_of_legend said:


> At maximum tuning, expect barely 150 WHP from a GA naturally aspirated


 buhahah, yea right, the max right now is like 115whp and that is from mike sakis. You will not get high numbers like that without spending 10 grand.


----------



## sparki (Mar 4, 2003)

what about mine ???
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44396


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sparki said:


> what about mine ???
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44396


 yours is in BHP, not WHP. there is a difference. Convert yours to whp and you will have around 105whp. which is normal for those mods.


----------



## sparki (Mar 4, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> yours is in BHP, not WHP. there is a difference. Convert yours to whp and you will have around 105whp. which is normal for those mods.


You sure you can convert UK bhp to US whp ?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sparki said:


> You sure you can convert UK bhp to US whp ?


 yes, if you have 124bhp.. you will multiply that by the amount lost from the transmission to the wheels. Essentially, i believe our is around 22%, so you actualy prolly have less. Look up on google how to convert it.

so really, it would be less cuz the first conversion was based off a 15% loss. with a 22% loss, its 98whp. 

check out www.sentra.net see what he has done to his car. Its only put out like 115whp.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> yes, if you have 124bhp.. you will multiply that by the amount lost from the transmission to the wheels. Essentially, i believe our is around 22%, so you actualy prolly have less. Look up on google how to convert it.
> 
> so really, it would be less cuz the first conversion was based off a 15% loss. with a 22% loss, its 98whp.
> 
> check out www.sentra.net see what he has done to his car. Its only put out like 115whp.


Well... my Ga14 motot currently makes 78Kw at the wheels - so that puts it at 104WHP and 126BHP.... And that was before I added the ITB's this weekend - will have the new power figures after the weekend as she is being mapped and properly set up on Friday - will post some Dyno sheets to prove then...


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I thought the max was 119whp...can you give me a link to saki's setup? How high a compression did he use and what RPM does he rev to?


----------

